# Devil - M. Night Shyamalan



## Roy (Jul 18, 2010)

His new film. Saw the trailer today. It's funny, the girl beside me seemed interested in the film until the big ole "From the Mind of: M. Night Shyamalan". I am serious.. people literally laughed when they saw his name pop up. It's kinda sad what he's been reduced to. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYy7igKD21A&feature=pyv&ad=6319018303&kw=devil[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## martryn (Jul 18, 2010)

Meh.  Lots of cleavage.  That's a plus.  

Honestly, they should just take away anything resembling a budget from him and force him to make a good movie again.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 18, 2010)

I refuse to watch anything of his after what he did to Avatar.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2010)

Talk about gay as fuck


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

martryn said:


> Honestly, they should just take away anything resembling a budget from him and force him to make a good movie again.



He should be made to ask for crackers whenever he's hungry.  Every time.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe he should change his name and start over.


----------



## Evolet (Jul 18, 2010)

Eh....looks lame.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2010)

The funny thing about Shylaman is that no matter how many times he fools us we still want to believe in what he's doing. All of his movies have very interesting concepts.

So you say to yourself "hey, maybe THIS time he's gotten his act together!" 

But then you get Mark Wahlberg minus his testicles. 

I won't be fooled again.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 18, 2010)

Any guesses on what the big twist is in this film?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2010)

all his movies have a twist?

i don't remember what was the twist in the happening


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> all his movies have a twist?
> 
> i don't remember what was the twist in the happening



Trees were killing people.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Any guesses on what the big twist is in this film?



The Devil turns out to be God or directly instructed by God to do what he does. Take your pick. 

The *real* twist will be that audiences will make it through two-thirds of the movie thinking they didn't waste their time and money and then BAM! Groups will get up to leave while mumbling to themselves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Trees were killing people.



not exactly a twist, didn't they find out it was the trees mid-movie?

I need to rewatch the movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 18, 2010)

Twist: the devil IS the elevator


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> The Devil turns out to be God or directly instructed by God to do what he does. Take your pick.
> 
> The *real* twist will be that audiences will make it through two-thirds of the movie thinking they didn't waste their time and money and then BAM! Groups will get up to leave while mumbling to themselves.



No, the twist will be that half-way through that there will be a message that says "All the exits have been sealed and there is a gun under each of your seats with one bullet.  The movie will now restart, so please enjoy."


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2010)

So now he's not even bothering making his own crappy stories now.


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2010)

the twist is that M. Night is only producing this


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Black guy is the devil 

Calling it


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2010)

olaf said:


> the twist is that M. Night is only producing this



Shylaman is also a major writer for the film. The directors are no-names (Guys who did Quarantine) and probably pushovers. Its Shylaman's movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

Ugh, I heard about this movie. Then I saw the trailer.

Looks stupid as hell.

Edit: I just noticed the pun I accidentally typed. OHOHOOHHOHOHO.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNT-sc1ymEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2010)

Al Pacino is the best devil in Cinema history

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WdWH53nsu8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 18, 2010)

> You guys are simply thinking too small. Obviously the plot twist is that the viewer is the devil. It's a highly intelligent social commentary on how people who watch disaster movies are actually paying to want to watch people die in horrific ways. Based on the trailer, the camera will always show the devil in reflections facing the camera, and all devil actions will be first person view. As all the characters are accounted for as people with their own lives, it only makes sense that the silent observer that is the viewer, is in fact the 6th "person" in the elevator, and the devil.


lol                        .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 18, 2010)

fuckin' M night...he's like a stench that won't go away...


my hopes for this movie are non-existent


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 18, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> > You guys are simply thinking too small. Obviously the plot twist is that the viewer is the devil. It's a highly intelligent social commentary on how people who watch disaster movies are actually paying to want to watch people die in horrific ways. Based on the trailer, the camera will always show the devil in reflections facing the camera, and all devil actions will be first person view. As all the characters are accounted for as people with their own lives, it only makes sense that the silent observer that is the viewer, is in fact the 6th "person" in the elevator, and the devil.
> 
> 
> lol                        .



I would actually be impressed if that were real.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I would actually be impressed if that were real.



Me too.  Often times I've wanted to kill people in movies.  If M. Night makes the entire cast a bunch of assholes, I'd pay to see the movie twice.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2010)

I know the twist:


*Spoiler*: __ 




One of them is a Fiddle player.  The movie takes place in Georgia.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 18, 2010)

Got this from youtube "The devil is the chick who says "do I look like such a threat" she is the first to be seemingly attacked by the devil in the lift. This is turn creates panic among the others, they become suspicious of each other and in the end will kill each other without the devil lifting a finger." It's weird but I agree with this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

Meh, I'll watch it. But do I expect much?

When big directors whore their names on a movie they didn't direct, they are contributing to a stupid marketing ploy. If its a hit, they get the credit. If it fails, they can just blame the directors.

Hate that shit. HATE IT!


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll watch it, too. Because it's Shyamalan. :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2010)

looks interesting.  Yall be hating.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

So what's the plot twist at the end?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe they're all already dead and they're riding an Elevator to Hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe only one of them is alive and they can all see dead people. 

Or that guy is the Devil.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe only one of them is alive and they can all see dead people.
> 
> Or that guy is the Devil.


I already discovered the twist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm, that could be true. I don't want to be the devil.


----------

